# [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!



## _chiller_ (11. Mai 2014)

*[Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Huhu!

In letzter Zeit wird hier in einigen Kaufberatungsthreads zu Netzteilen gerne angeführt, dass DC-to-DC basierte Netzteile stabilere Spannungen bei hoher oder ungleichmäßiger Last haben. Ich denke daran gibts keinen Zweifel, zahlreiche Tests und Reviews bestätigen das.

Nun wird aber neuerdings auch damit geworben, dass man dadurch bessere Übertaktungsergebnisse bekommt, schließlich sind stabilere Spannungen ja besser als einbrechende. Stimmt das wirklich? Dazu hat mich ein User hier im Forum angeschrieben und wollte meine Meinung dazu wissen. Nun, Erfahrungen hab ich dazu keine, also wird es mal Zeit diese zu sammeln 

Ich habe mir daher zwei Netzteile heraus gesucht, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten:
1. Seasonic 860W Platinum, Single-Rail und DC-to-DC basiert.
2. Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 400W, Multi-Rail und gruppenreguliert.

Das Testsystem:
Intel Core i5-3470 @4,0GHz
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
2 x 4 GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1600 CL9
Zotac Geforce GTX 480 Amp! (Core Voltage 1013mV, 756 MHz Chiptakt, 1900 MHz Speichertakt)

Nun möchte ich einmal die Grafikkarte ans Limit übertakten und gleichzeitig das L8 400W auslasten. Ich habe daher die Core Voltage auf das Maximum von 1138mV angehoben und den Unigine Heaven laufen lassen. Ich komme so auf eine primäre Leistungsaufnahme von 320-340W. Folgende Spannungen lagen an:

Seasonic: 3,328V / 5,064V / 11,880V
Be Quiet!: 3,360V / 5,112V / 11,405V

Perfekte Voraussetzungen also, das Seasonic langweilt sich und das Pure Power bleibt nur noch knapp in der ATX-Norm! 

Zuerst habe ich das Netzteil von Seasonic genommen. Nach einigen Ausprobieren lag ich am Ende bei 875 MHz Chiptakt und 2225 MHz Speichertakt. Eine Erhöhung auf 880 MHz Chiptakt sorgte für Abstürze, eine Erhöhung auf 2250 MHz Speichertakt für Grafikfehler.

Nun kam das Be Quiet! Netzteil an die Reihe, das Ergebnis: Absolut keine Unterschiede, die Grafikkarte erreichte exakt dieselben Taktraten und stürzte genau an den selben Stellen ab.

Fazit: Tja, das Argument mit der Übertaktung zieht wohl nicht mehr. Mag sein, dass man unter extremen Übertaktungsmodi mit Flüssigstickstoffkühlung einen Unterschied bemerkt, aber für den Alltag gibt es keine Unterschiede. Für Systeme mit nur einer Grafikkarte kann man also weiterhin bedenkenlos gruppenregulierte Netzteile benutzen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (11. Mai 2014)

Danke dir 
Gut geworden und wirst damit bestimmt mir und Vorallem anderen Usern helfen 
Jetzt erstmal Bundesliga Time 
Dir noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Nujo, du siehst ja selbst, dass das Gruppenregulierte L8 bei der Spannung stark abfällt. Und genau das ist der Punkt, warum DC-DC besser ist.

Es gibt da genau 2 Dinge:
a) wie du das Netzteil belastest, ist völlig egal.
b) Hauen die Schwankungen von +12V nicht auch auf die +5V Leitung durch.

Aber wie schaut denn der Rest vom System aus? Hast du noch irgendwelche Laufwerke genutzt?


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Das die Spannung bei meinem L8 durch die Decke/durch den Keller gehen ist mir ja bekannt, da hat DC-to-DC wirklich Vorteile(siehe mein erster Absatz). Mir ging es nur um Die Aussage ob man mit DC-to-DC Netzteilen höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse bekommt, dem ist scheinbar nicht so.

Zum restlichen System gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Die Grafikkarte wurde mit zwei Scythe 140mm Lüffis zwangsbeatmet, so erreichte diese grade einmal 72°C maximal. Als CPU-Kühler kommt ein günstiges Modell von LC-Power zum Einsatz. Als Laufwerk wurde nur eine Samsung 840 Evo 500GB verwendet.


----------



## eXquisite (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Danke dir Chiller, dann kann ich ja für meinen FX8350 mit dem ich mal ans Limit gehen möchte doch ein E9 nehmen, wollte erst das True Power Classic, wobei die Entscheidung ist echt hart da das Truepower ja Japsencaps hat, ich aber gerne Modulare Kabel hätte.
Trotzdem gibt es bei DCtoDC ja immer noch den Vorteil, das 5 Volt Geräte länger leben, da die Spannung nicht so stark hochgerissen wird.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Mai 2014)

Ich würde das Antec nehmen, immerhin hochwertiger, wenn such schlecht eingestellter Lüfter und Lautstärke kann man besser entgegenwirken, als dieser Spartechnik.
LcGold würde ich auch außen vor lassen, mit den beiden JunFus in Stefans Review.
Dass es keinen Unterschied macht, hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich dachte, dann müsste man 5% mehr anlegen.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Nicht berücksichtigt ist allerdings die Wärmeentwicklung der Spannungswandler. Zudem wäre es unter Wasser spannender.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Für die Spawas hat meine GTX480 leider keine Sensoren. Da sich die Temperatur des Grafikchips bei beiden Versuchen jedoch nur minimal veränderte, gehe ich nicht von großen Unterschieden aus.


----------



## Shadow Complex (12. Mai 2014)

Ich geh auch einfach mal davon aus dass eine Spannung die sicher näher an den Spezifikationen hält, besser sein dürfte für die Spannungswandler. 
Diese werden für eine bestimmte Spannung konzipiert und wenn jetzt in der Realität unter Last stets eine zu niedrige Spannung anliegt, könnte ich mir eben vorstellen, dass es ihnen schadet. 
Andersherum könnte es natürlich auch vollkommen das gegenteilige Ergebnis sein. Dadurch dass die Eingangsspannung geringer ist, fällt es den Spannungswandler leichter die um einiges niedrigere Ausgangsspannung zu erzeugen. 
Um das jedoch zu entscheiden, fehlt mir jedoch einfach das nötige Hintergrundwissen für die komplexere Elektrotechnik.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

nicht nur das Shadow es fehlt die der Schaltplan fürs Mobo und Graka.

Deshalb bleibt es bei der Grundaussage die schon Stefan geschrieben hat.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Sehr interessanter Selbstversuch.  
Jetzt brauchst du nur noch zwei Grafikkarten und kannst dann mit einem gruppenregulierten Netzteil Multi GPU testen.


----------



## xpSyk (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Super Test! So kurz und kompakt mag ich das


----------



## Healrox (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Vielen Dank für den Test.

Eigentlich hat er mich gar nicht interessiert (bin kein OC'ler), aber ich finde es toll, das hier einige gegen das Voodoo angehen, welches hier manchmal für GraKas und NTs proklamiert wird 

Irgendwelche Werbeversprechen, die auf irgendwelchen theroretischen Messwerten basieren, aber praktisch keinerlei Nutzen bringen, gab es schon immer, aber da sollte man vor allem hier im Forum kritisch sein, und nicht gleich alles nachplappern, was irgendwelche Hersteller groß auf ihre Packungen schreiben.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen! 

Ich muss hier allerdings auch sagen, dass DC-to-DC durchaus einen Nutzen hat, allerdings bezieht sich dieser hauptsächlich auf PCs mit vielen Laufwerken oder mehreren Grafikkarten.


----------



## valandil (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben sich sogar namhafte Netzteil Hersteller *FÜR* Multi-Rail ausgesprochen, _müssen_ aber wegen einer Verunglimpfung derer auf Single-Rail mit einer hochamperigen Schiene setzen, und vor allem diese verkaufen. 
Wie geagt, Voodoo.


----------



## Sularko (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Nach genau sowas, habe ich neulich gesucht. 
Danke


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Mai 2014)

Toll    super Test fand ich etwas kurz aber


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Ließ dir mal das erste Wort vom Threadtitel durch


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

echt super dan fahre ich mit dem netzteil bestens in neue OC recorde


Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009)


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Das war auch eigentlich nur als ganz kurze Sache geplant, ich hab ja nicht mal Bilder oder sowas drin. Ich konnt ja nicht ahnen das das auf der Main verlinkt wird ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Mai 2014)

Ja  ist ok . Trotzdem


----------



## Killroy62 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

ohne viel schnick schnack.

klare aussage.

danke


----------



## franzthecat (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Dann kann ich mir für r9 290x Crossfire ein 750 W Bronze 80+ kaufen?


----------



## -sori- (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Welches?


----------



## Legacyy (14. Mai 2014)

1.
Ne 290x ist rausgeschmissemes Geld. Nimm stattdessen eine 290. 

2.
Das PowerZone ist Elektroschrott.  Nimm was anständiges. 
Z.B. ein P10 750w.


----------



## franzthecat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Danke; ich hab eine Powercolor r9 290 zu x gefläscht ; da das nicht mehr geht kauf ich vieleicht eine zweite r9 290 die genausoviel leistung hat.
Für Crossfire  müssen die nicht von der selben Firma sein.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Mai 2014)

Der Chip ist js immer noch ne 290. 
Uch würde da die Sapphire VaporX empfehlen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich ja noch gut dabei bei meinem l8 fällt unter absoluter Vollast(rechner zieht 550watt), die spannung auf 11,8 v.


----------



## franzthecat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Der Chip ist js immer noch ne 290.
> Uch würde da die Sapphire VaporX empfehlen.


 

Ich dacht aufs Netzteil kommts jetzt doch nicht so an nachdem ich die Thread zu beginn gelesen hab.
Nun was nun.750 Watt Bronze 80 plus bekomm ich schon um 77.00 euro.


----------



## -sori- (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

WELCHES Netzteil?


----------



## franzthecat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Sea Sonic M12II-750 Bronze 750W ATX (SS-750AM) 104 eu oder Corsair CX Series Modular CX750M 750W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020061) ab €77,05

Die Sapphire VaporX r9 ist auch gut ausser ich find eine die sich flashen lässt.


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Mein Artikel bezog sich eher darauf, ob es Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Übertaktungsergebnisse gibt, je nachdem welches Netzteil ich nutze. Das war keinesfalls auf die Netzteile insgesamt bezogen, denn es gibt immer noch Haufenweise Schrott zu kaufen


----------



## Legacyy (14. Mai 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Sea Sonic M12II-750 Bronze 750W ATX (SS-750AM) 104 eu oder Corsair CX Series Modular CX750M 750W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020061) ab €77,05
> 
> Die Sapphire VaporX r9 ist auch gut ausser ich find eine die sich flashen lässt.


Ist Gruppenreguliert und für mehrere Karten ungeeignet. 

Nimm ein Dark Power Pro P10 750w oder Antec High Current Pro 750w.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

1. Wenn du Kohle für 2 290X hast, dann solltest du auch die Kohle für ein gescheites Netzteil haben. Oh wait, das macht ja keine FPS; liefert nru Strom.
2. Das Seasonic ist ja auch halbwegs OK und hat AFAIR auch DC-DC. Das Corsair ist aber NICHT Ok, schau dir mal 'nen Review dazu an, dann merkts, was man meint. Oh und vom 600 aufs 750W kannst nicht schließen, da eine andere Plattform verwendet wird -> CWQ PUQ-B. Also das gleiche wie beim Thermaltake London, nur mit anderen Caps und so. Aber schön ist das nicht.


----------



## franzthecat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurzreview]Erreicht man mit einem DC-to-DC Netzteil höhere Übertaktungsergebnisse? Der Selbstversuch!*

Dann werd ich das  antec high current pro 750w nehmen wenn ich umbedingt Crossfire machen will soll ja alles nochmal um 70% anheben falls die r9 290(X) mit Mantle nicht reicht.


----------

